# Czech/DDR Breeders



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Can anyone recommend any breeders of Czech or DDR dogs in Southern California? I have a neighbor who would like to do advanced Schutzhund and is leary of buying from just anyone, he wants a very reputable breeder.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not really So Cal but Randy Tyson? Looks like Witmer-Tyson has several Czech breeding dogs.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I know of some. 
I know some say czech/ddr aren't necessarily great for SchH.

Do they want a 8 week old puppy or want them house broken, crate trained, etc?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

If they want to do _advanced_ SchH then I would think they need to look around at their local trials and see who is working what and locate a dog that they like. 

Since I keyed in on "advanced" and I presume that they are not old hat at the sport because then they would know what is around...I would suggest that they might want to look for a breeder that uses West German in conjunction with the DDR and Czech dogs. Late maturing dogs (like the DDR dogs) can be difficult for a beginner to work with, and more importantly it can be difficult to find a trainer/helper that is skilled at working them. A person I know who was very into the Czech dogs once told me that certain lines of Czech dogs were better for sport work than others. I don't remember what those were of course...but that means that there needs to be some digging done. 

Truthfully if I lived in California I would probably go take a look at Adler Stein. Or maybe expand my radius and check out Alpine K9.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

This guy moved here from I forget where, just struck up a conversation when I saw his dog, a beautiful old V rated West German Showline, SCH.3, the dog is 12 this year so he is getting ready to prepare for that, he's a great owner, very emotional about his old dog, got all choked up talking about life without him, loved competing with him, he wants to make sure it's a dog from a reputable kennel where he can see the parents, he got his dog in Germany. I got the impression he wanted to be able to see the puppy, so something local.


----------



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Larhage, Somehow I couldn't get your message because of pop-up blockers. I can be reached at [email protected]. I am the one from Oak Hills. Or leave message right here in the forum.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Kim at Just K9's


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

This might help. **please do not link to other message boards on this board. Thank you Admin**


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry.. Please PM me if interested about DDR/Czech dogs...


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

www.justk9s.com


----------

